# Modern order of the Knights Templar in Mexico



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 20, 2011)

> MORELIA, Mexico (AP) -- An organized crime group calling itself the Knights Templar is distributing booklets saying it is fighting a war against poverty, tyranny and injustice, publicly appealing to hearts and minds in a part of Mexico where the government claims it has largely taken down the major drug traffickers.
> 
> Federal police said they seized copies of the cartel's "code of conduct" booklet during an arrest of cartel members in the western state of Michoacan last week, but refused to release its contents Tuesday, saying they didn't want fan the flames of the quasi-religious movement.
> 
> ...


 
WOW


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2011)

More terrorists co-opting religion.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 20, 2011)

I could really dive into a theory I have about this and a few other groups down in Mexico, but sometimes it’s better to leave that can of worms closed. Pretty interesting that they would select the Knights Templar as an image of their organization (movement).


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 20, 2011)

JAB said:


> I could really dive into a theory I have about this and a few other groups down in Mexico, but sometimes it’s better to leave that can of worms closed. Pretty interesting that they would select the Knights Templar as an image of their organization (movement).



PM me your ideas I would like to hear them.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 20, 2011)

JAB said:


> I could really dive into a theory I have about this and a few other groups down in Mexico, but sometimes it’s better to leave that can of worms closed. Pretty interesting that they would select the Knights Templar as an image of their organization (movement).



Post them, no fair teasing us like that.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Eh, I would rather not. Not trying to make myself look like a total conspiracy theorists around here. :-|lol, I just tend to believe there is a lot more going on that what people are seeing and reading.

I will say that this Knights Templar group resembles somewhat of a “sons of Iraq” type movement, just with a historical romantic as a leader. lol


----------



## x SF med (Jul 20, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> More terrorists co-opting religion.


 Or... religion co-opting terrorism.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 20, 2011)

JAB said:


> Eh, I would rather not. Not trying to make myself look like a total conspiracy theorists around here. :-|lol, I just tend to believe there is a lot more going on that what people are seeing and reading.
> 
> I will say that this Knights Templar group resembles somewhat of a “sons of Iraq” type movement, just with a historical romantic as a leader. lol


No one will think of you as a conspiracy theorists, dickhead yes, but not a conspiracy theorists. Just saying


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 20, 2011)

See and I have always thought of myself as a nice, sweet, considerate and thoughtful person.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 20, 2011)

JAB said:


> See and I have always thought of myself as a nice, sweet, considerate and thoughtful person.


 
You are, for a douchebag....:-"  oh, and that goes about 4x for the large Ursine Admin type...


----------



## QC (Jul 21, 2011)

This should be in the Superhero thread.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2011)

x SF med said:


> You are, for a douchebag....:-"



Well thats just mean.

Fucker;)


----------



## x SF med (Jul 21, 2011)

JAB said:


> Well thats just mean.
> 
> *Fucker*;)



That's Wiener Licker to you.... :-|


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 21, 2011)

JAB said:


> Eh, I would rather not. Not trying to make myself look like a total conspiracy theorists around here. :-|lol, I just tend to believe there is a lot more going on that what people are seeing and reading.
> 
> I will say that this Knights Templar group resembles somewhat of a “sons of Iraq” type movement, just with a historical romantic as a leader. lol



Dude, everyone knows that JBS is the current resident conspiracy theorist, no worries.  ;)

I'm very interested to hear what you have to say on the topic, PM me if you don't want it public.  Or email me, I think you have my address.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well shit…start inserting foot in mouth….time now!

Personally I think the Los Zetas are a pretty classic example of Unconventional Warfare force (insurgency) that have taken a lot of heat for being a “drug or crime” cartel, but with most true accounts all sign point towards a anti government/anti Gulf Cartel organization. Los Zetas have a pretty strong political/revolution message they leave with their attacks on (what some may consider) corrupt government officials, as well as their attacks on the Gulf Cartel and the many sub-components of the Gulf Cartel. A lot of the reports/LE Intel I have seen coming out of Mexico that point the finger at Los Zetas, appear more to be linked to other organization such as La Familia, Gulf Cartel, Aztec groups, where the focus is primarily on securing the shipping and distribution of their drugs through and from Mexico.

Looking at the history of Los Zetas, they are former Mexican Army SF, trained by US Army SOF, went rouge and originally went on the attack of corrupt government officials and the Gulf Cartel and at the time period the Gulf Cartel was the most powerful drug cartel in Mexico with the most influence in the Mexican Government. Since then the Mexican government has been asserting that Los Zetas are fighting for control over the drug trade, yet they are not buying off Mex-Gov or simply fighting the Gulf Cartel. Then looking at the political messages that Los Zetas leave regarding corruption and killing off the disease of drug corruption, as well as attempting to recruit support from the locals regarding their attacks on the government and the Gulf Cartel. It just seems to me that there is a lot more going on there (and a lot more coincidences) to say Los Zetas are simply what they are being portrayed by the Mexican Government.

Now looking at the amount of fighting that has transpired and the considerable amounts of disruption to the drug gangs, cartels and government corruption. We are now seeing groups of local militias starting to stand up, much like what this Knights Templar appears it might be. So what I am thinking is that the tone is being set to effect a revolutionary change in Mexico on many levels. Now who has been pulling those strings and why is up to everyone’s own idea of the situation. My personal belief is that there is a lot more Untied States involvement than what simply meets the eye. Just looking at the amounts of weaponry and equipment that Los Zetas seem to be getting a hold of, is enough to raise my eye brow. We are not just talking about AR 15’s and AK 47 in semi auto configurations that are ready available at any gun store. These dudes are running around with M2’s, M60’s, Mk19’s and plentiful amounts of ammunition. I could see some dickhead gang banger in the US-Mil stealing some of this stuff, but not in the amounts that are being recovered (and that is just what’s been recovered).

Now taking a historical look at the United States involvement in other UW type operation in the 1980’s throughout South America, it looks to be the same old stuff all over again. We see the same resulting effects of corrupt government being attacked, powerful drug cartels being attacked, local populations standing up and forming militia type groups and effecting revolution type changes. The same misinformation from the standing governments, attempting to label any group that makes a stand as another criminal/drug organization (more or less making them all out to be the evil ones). So if I was going to adopt a view (and I am not) on who is at the roots of what is taking place in Mexico, I would say it appears to be the United States.

Other things that I have been looking at are the reasons as to why would the US want this to happen (if they were behind it). The biggest connection I could make would not be one of the war on drugs, but more so a connection to the need for the US to form a American Union (possibly a Canada, US and Mex type union) in order to secure the future of power in the region, much like the European union. There has been a long time goal through NAFTA to develop a streamline trade system and thus far the most lacking portion of that has been Mexico. Not due to the product they produce or the amount of it, but more so in getting the Mexican government to invest more into their own populations (i.e. building a US/Can type middle class). Mexico is producing, they are developing, but they are not buying. In order to get them buying, they need a middle class (not a 10% upper and 90% lower class). If a middle class was to develop in Mexico, the United States and Canada stand to gain tremendously in exporting trade vs simply importing cheap stuff. With the current decline of the US and Canadian economies, it would be in our best interest to make a shift towards building up Mexico, Central and South America, so that we can secure better trade throughout the America’s.

Taking that into account and looking at the last 20-30 years that we have shifted our focus to developing C/S America, with the need to get Mexico online. I am somewhat of the opinion that someone decided that the best way to effect this change and remove the cancer within the Mexican Government is to do it through revolutionary means, with some US influence. I am probably way off base and dancing around in the far left field, but that’s just what I have been coming up with. I have watched this whole thing pretty close the last 12 years or so (being from South Texas it’s hard not too) and with my limited understanding/research of UW, I have started to try and connect the dots.

As for this Knights Templar group, again I think it more of a militia type group attempting to protect their community and probably with some historical (religious) romantic as leader. lol:-"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Some stuff to think about.








> http://deadlinelive.info/2011/07/20...tockpiles-of-u-s-government-supplied-weapons/
> 
> MEXICO CITY, July 15 .- Los Zetas use the border crossings of El Paso-Ciudad Juarez and Palomas-Columbus (both locations along the Texas-Chihuahua border) to supply and stockpile military type weapons, which would give them ability to disrupt the 2012 elections, according to the El Paso Times.
> “Many of the weapons have been stored in safe houses. I think Los Zetas are storing them for the upcoming elections of 2012,” said Robert Plumlee, a former CIA pilot who has testified before Congress on drugs and weapons trafficking research.
> ...


----------



## Headshot (Jul 21, 2011)

But can they cut people's heads off?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Some other conspiracy type thoughts/question I have:

Does anyone else find it somewhat odd that the Gulf cartel recruited personal from a Mex-SF unit that focus was targeting “drug cartels” then after the Gulf cartel had its top man captured; they assassinated the leader of Los Zetas? I could really dive into this subject, b/c all the “historical” accounts of Los Zetas is that they were once in bed with the Gulf Cartel. Yet LZ went on the attack targeting all types of different cartels/drug gangs, meanwhile the GC took several hard hits in it leadership during that period. And why would the GC assassinate LZ leader if they were such an asset to the GC? Then supposedly LZ has attempted to seize control of the drug routes, but yet has been going around killing cartel, gangs and government. Would it not have made more sense for LZ to follow the same successful pattern of all the other cartels, in developing alliances, paying off officials and going after more profit vs stirring the pot like they have been? Why do both the US and Mex view Los Zetas as a credible threat to over throw the Mexican Government, and why would a drug/crime cartel do that?


----------



## Headshot (Jul 21, 2011)

JAB said:


> Some other conspiracy type thoughts/question I have:
> 
> Does anyone else find it somewhat odd that the Gulf cartel recruited personal from a Mex-SF unit that focus was targeting “drug cartels” then after the Gulf cartel had its top man captured; they assassinated the leader of Los Zetas? I could really dive into this subject, b/c all the “historical” accounts of Los Zetas is that they were once in bed with the Gulf Cartel. Yet LZ went on the attack targeting all types of different cartels/drug gangs, meanwhile the GC took several hard hits in it leadership during that period. And why would the GC assassinate LZ leader if they were such an asset to the GC? Then supposedly LZ has attempted to seize control of the drug routes, but yet has been going around killing cartel, gangs and government. Would it not have made more sense for LZ to follow the same successful pattern of all the other cartels, in developing alliances, paying off officials and going after more profit vs stirring the pot like they have been? Why do both the US and Mex view Los Zetas as a credible threat to over throw the Mexican Government, and why would a drug/crime cartel do that?



And then there was this one time in Panama...


----------

